# Weight of Clausing 5919 lathe



## Buno (May 27, 2014)

I'm picking up a clausing 5919 lathe with 36 in ways.  Can someone tell me the weight of the machine? 

Thanks
Bob


----------



## old_dave (May 27, 2014)

Buno said:


> I'm picking up a clausing 5919 lathe with 36 in ways.  Can someone tell me the weight of the machine?
> 
> Thanks
> Bob



Is it possible you mean 5914 and not 5919? The 5914 was their 12 inch lathe with 36 inch centers and variable speed drive, 2 h.p. three phase; pretty sure this was the last lathe that the company built in the USA. (The same lathe with a 1 1/2 h.p. single phase motor was the model 5913. Other iterations included 24 inch center distance and also step pulley drive vs. variable speed drive. Model numbers all started with 59 and had four digits, but my literature doesn't show a model 5919. My impression is that the 5914 was the most common model). My brochure from the late 1970's shows a shipping weight of 1120 pounds for the 5914.
David


----------



## Buno (May 28, 2014)

Thanks David, the 1120 lbs sounds right. It is definitely 
a 5919. There's a Clausing 5900 series guide on this site
that lists the lathe I purchased.  It's probably the same as the 5914.

Thanks again for the help
Bob


----------



## old_dave (May 28, 2014)

Thank you very much for this information. I couldn't immediately find the article you reference on this forum so went to lathes.co.uk. Tony lists 28 different model numbers in the 5900 series compared with eight in my late 1970's Clausing brochure. The 5914 and the 5919 differ only in the former having a clutch/brake equipped countershaft and the latter having a countershaft without these two features. Clausing refers to this latter as a "standard countershaft". I have a hunch Clausing had simplified the permutations and combinations of what could be had in the 5900 series based on what was most commonly sold by the time my brochure was published. So all four variable speed models (24 or 36 inch centers, single phase or three phase motors had the clutch/brake countershaft while the step-pulley drive models, also available with either 24 or 36 inch center distance and single or three phase motor all came with the "standard countershaft". I'll insert a note about the once extensive range of 5900 series models in my modest Clausing archive. )

David


----------

